# Rimless source?



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm on the look out for a rimless tank, up to 48" long.
I don't shop around much and no idea where they'd be sold.
Any ideas?

New or possibly used if in decent condition. Thanks.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Let me know what size you're looking for I can prob help you source something!

My number is 778 840 8188.

Best,
Dou


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok great thanks! I will try you on the weekend as it's getting late. I recently liked your FB page, amazing amazing stuff!


----------

